# Chapter 402 Spoiler Thread



## Esponer (May 26, 2008)

Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the Chapter 402 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday. Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the 402 Predictions Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Predictions Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 28, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*





Resized version of the last picture



*SNgkiSM5O* from 2ch


*Spoiler*: __ 



波打ち側にいるサスケ
~回想~
―ただいま……
サスケ「!兄さん!」「お帰り!一緒に遊ぼうよ!なにして遊ぶ?」
サスケ母「こら!兄さんは宿題があるからそれが終わってからにしなさい」
イタチ「いいよ宿題はあとでするから」
森。かくれんぼをしてイタチを探すサスケだがイタチを見つけるも分身の術で逃げる

夜。夕食を食べながらサスケは父に「今日かくれんぼしたんだけど分身の術で逃げるのはずるいよね!?」
父「ほう…もう分身が使えるのか」
サスケ「……」「今度オレにも分身教えて!」母「宿題」
ガクッと落ち込むサスケにイタチはいつもの指を額にあて「許せサスケ」をする

場面は変わり新しい手裏剣術~の話(昔の回想シーンで出てきた奴。)
サスケ「また今度修行してくれる?」
イタチ「ああ。ただオレも任務があるしお前も明日から学校だから二人の時間がそうとれなくなるだろうけどな」
サスケ微笑みながら「それでもいい……たまに一緒にいてくれれば」
そしてうちは全滅する前の日のシーン
手裏剣術の教えを乞うサスケにイタチは「許せサスケ………また今度だ」

お前の越える壁としてオレは―お前と共にあり続ける―――たとえ憎まれようとも……それが兄貴ってもんだ

そしてイタチ最後のシーン
サスケに近づき目に指を指すかとおもえば額に指を指し


笑いながら



イタチ「許せサスケ………これで最後だ」



~回想終わり~

泣くサスケ
後ろからマダラとサスケの仲間三人がサスケを見る

サスケ「我らは蛇を脱した」「これより我ら小隊は名を゛鷹゛と改め行動する」「鷹の目的はただひとつ。我々は――――」
マダラがサスケを見る
サスケアップ。そしてマンゲとも普通のとも違う新しい眼に


「木の葉を潰す」 




Also, the  next chapter teaser from the general Jump "next chapter teaser" section

*Spoiler*: __ 




鷹の次なる行く先は?その頃なるとは!?次号「目的」へ!

目次の後ろ 
サスケ決意！ナルトは何を！？


----------



## 火影ナルト (May 28, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

~回想~
~Reflection~
―ただいま……
I'm home!
サスケ「!兄さん!」「お帰り!一緒に遊ぼうよ!なにして遊ぶ?」
Sasuke: Brother! Welcome Home! Let's play! What should we play?
サスケ母「こら!兄さんは宿題があるからそれが終わってからにしなさい」
UchiMILF: Hey! You can't play until your brother has finished his homework!
イタチ「いいよ宿題はあとでするから」
Itachi: It's ok, I can do my homework later.
森。かくれんぼをしてイタチを探すサスケだがイタチを見つけるも分身の術で逃げる
(In the woods) While playing hide and seek, Sasuke is looking for Itachi. He finds Itachi who uses bunshin no jutsu to get away.

夜。夕食を食べながらサスケは父に「今日かくれんぼしたんだけど分身の術で逃げるのはずるいよ ね!?」
(Evening) While eating dinner Sasuke asks his dad, "We played hide and seek today but I think using bunshin no jutsu to run away is sly!"
父「ほう…もう分身が使えるのか」
Father: Oh, he already knows how to make a bunshin?
サスケ「……」「今度オレにも分身教えて!」母「宿題」
Sasuke: Teach me bunshin too!
Mother: Homework.

*Spoiler*: __ 




ガクッと落ち込むサスケにイタチはいつもの指を額にあて「許せサスケ」をする
場面は変わり新しい手裏剣術~の話(昔の回想シーンで出てきた奴。)
サスケ「また今度修行してくれる?」
イタチ「ああ。ただオレも任務があるしお前も明日から学校だから二人の時間がそうとれなくなるだろうけどな 」
サスケ微笑みながら「それでもいい……たまに一緒にいてくれれば」
そしてうちは全滅する前の日のシーン
手裏剣術の教えを乞うサスケにイタチは「許せサスケ………また今度だ」

お前の越える壁としてオレは―お前と共にあり続ける―――たとえ憎まれようとも……それが兄貴 ってもんだ

そしてイタチ最後のシーン
サスケに近づき目に指を指すかとおもえば額に指を指し


笑いながら







***_*Sorry I can't translate this section. - dg****_

イタチ「許せサスケ………これで最後だ」
Itachi: Forgive me Sasuke... it ends with this.

サスケ:　木の葉を潰す
Sasuke: (I will) crush Konoha.


----------



## Soletuti (May 28, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

*Translation for the untranslated text and pics posted by Heiji - Sama:

By my friend -*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ガクッと落ち込むサスケにイタチはいつもの指を額にあて「許せサスケ」をする
> As usual, Itachi poked Sasuke who felt down and say “Forgive me Sasuke”
> 
> 場面は変わり新しい手裏剣術~の話(昔の回想シーンで出てきた奴。)
> ...







Also, there was some discussion about the translation of the sidetext in the above spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Crush! said:


> Naruto's name is ALWAYS in katakana...Naruto in hiragana means "to become", which is in clear reference to Hawk's headed-to location.
> 
> The spoiler does NOT say:
> 
> ...





Pocketmofo said:


> The spoiler about next week's chapter is more than likely translated as:
> 
> 鷹の次なる行く先は?その頃なるとは!?次号「目的」へ!
> Hawk's next destination will be? And meanwhile, what is going on with Naruto** at that time!? Next chapter - "The Goal"
> ...





AK of Troy said:


> I know this will be deleted but just posting to defend Pocketmofo. The phrase is definitely "Meanwhile, Naruto is...?!" The person who wrote it just neglected to katakana-ize Naruto's name.





Nihongaeri said:


> It's the second sentence of the chapter preview that's at issue here, not the first...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 


















from manyou


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2008)

Chapter 238, last page.


----------

